# Apologetics Resources



## Marrow Man (Aug 23, 2009)

I just received a call from a fellow pastor. He has a guy in his church (this is a rural church in northern Miss.) who has slowly began to doubt some fundamental Christian teachings. This is primarily because he has become enamored with internet discussion groups (!) that are skeptical in nature. Thus, he has begun asserting that the Bible has contradictions, the creation story is a myth, etc. I believe he caused a stir in a SS class this morning.

I told the pastor he may need to think about church discipline, but he wanted to do a little "pastoring" first. This guy will not read a book (he's tried), but he likes going to websites. The pastor asked if I could recommend some websites to him to pass along to the man. These are the ones I thought of:


CARM - Christian Apologetics & Research Ministry
Monergism.com :: Classic Articles and Resources of the Historic Christian Faith (probably too theological in nature, so we discounted this one)
Tekton Apologetics Ministries. James Patrick Holding. Tektonitron apologetics Encyclopedia. answering Bible difficulties and Bible contradictions (this isn't Reformed, but the guy who runs it is a meticulous researcher, though he is also somewhat abrasive with skeptics)
Christian Research Institute and the Bible Answer Man, Hank Hanegraaff (the CRI website; it's very "busy" though and difficult to navigate through)

Do any of you know any other websites that I could pass along to this pastor?


----------



## steven-nemes (Aug 23, 2009)

The Veritas Forum has lectures from professional philosophers on a variety of topics.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't forget James White's AOMin

Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Keep in mind that the pastor will be passing along the website to the guy to read. This guy is not particularly skilled intellectually in matters of philosophy and so forth. So it needs to be something accessible to him.


----------



## steven-nemes (Aug 23, 2009)

Well that's the problem: he's not skilled in philosophy and he hangs out on skeptical internet message boards, where all kinds of junk is passed on as "rational". Internet infidel types are not necessarily very intelligent people; they just fancy themselves to be in favor of "reason" and "rationality", and so on.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 23, 2009)

Ugh and they abuse the word "rational" I find most people who say belief is not rational do not know what rational means and especially do not understand rationalism.

You may want to suggest this guy hit up Lee Strobel's books usually titled "The case for ..." I think it even has an audio book version of each of them. Strobel is not a philosophical genius and his answers are pretty basic and down to earth. 

LeeStrobel.com - Resource for Apologetics Videos with Lee Strobel


----------



## steven-nemes (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, I agree with Lee Strobel. His "Case for..." books are fantastic, easy to read, and quick and to the point on a number of topics.


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 18, 2009)

Tim,

I would suggest this website. Also I would be cautious about referring him to CARM, not that it's a bad site for I happen to like it, but the forum there is overrun with skeptics and liberal theologians.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Sep 19, 2009)

SolaSaint said:


> Tim,
> 
> I would suggest this website. Also I would be cautious about referring him to CARM, not that it's a bad site for I happen to like it, but the forum there is overrun with skeptics and liberal theologians.



 Carm itself is a wonderful website but the forums there are awful. I still post there from time to time but every time you make a biblical statement there you are instantly attacked. The majority of people there who consider themselves christians are very liberal and the few Calvinists there spend most there time in the C/A debate forum.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Sep 19, 2009)

Too bad he isn't reading books because Tim Keller's _The Reason for God_ comes to mind. I once saw a video of him promoting the book on YouTube for GoogleBooks.

Anything epistemology or presupposational related. I haven't delved much into the topic myself so I don't know any sites. Again I would reccomend Van Til if he was reading a book. *shrugs*


----------



## JennyG (Sep 19, 2009)

There's a big site called Christian Answers.Net someone recommended to me. I haven't really used it, can't vouch for the theology, but it certainly looks very user-friendly, and I see it refers to some solid Creationist resources.
If it's a question of Creation/evolution, CMI takes some beating


----------



## MMasztal (Sep 23, 2009)

institute for Creation Research - The Institute for Creation Research
Answers in Genesis - Answers in Genesis - Creation, Evolution, Christian Apologetics

Both sites have some pretty good info on creationism that anyone can understand as well as some more advanced stuff.

We get similar situations. The church is on a barrier island and a good number of our attendees are snowbirds from various denominations. It gets real interesting when we get to discussing Reformed doctrines such as election, particular atonement and assurance of salvation.


----------

